# Martin Rage



## BACK40 (Nov 3, 2002)

I BOUGHT A MARTIN RAGE XRG WITH SPLIT LIMBS IN 2001.LOOKING THROUGH MARTIN'S PAST PRODUCTIONS,I DON'T SEE A RAGE WITH SPLIT LIMBS.DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS MODEL,IBO SPEED,ANY PROBLEMS,ETC.

IN THE 2 YEARS I'VE OWNED THE BOW,IT HAS "EXPLODED TWICE.
ONCE BROKEN CABLE,ONCE BROKEN STRING.MIGHT HAVE TO TRADE IT IN ON A COUGAR 111.


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*rage split limb*

Back40-

If you can't find any info on this bow, then it was probably built custom by somebody who had access to the extra parts needed to do so. You may want to get yourself a new cougarIII. If this bow was built with spare parts, it more than likely will not be covered by any warranty, and it will be very difficult to find any replacement parts for it, like the split limbs. There is a shop where I live that sold bows that were never meant to come off the production lines and now they can't get anything done with them because they're not warrantied. Alot of people I know don't think much of a warranty, but when you spend 4-500$ for a piece of equipment it is nice to know that you can fix it if it breaks down.


PUG


----------



## shelbz98 (Nov 6, 2002)

*Rage Twin Limb*

I almost bought one in 98, 1 year only bow i believe. I've got a 1998 pro series catalog that lists it as 305-310 with fury cams and 285-290 with z-cams. Looks like my dealer's price was $419.99. Hope this helps.


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that Martin did make a split limb Rage for at least a short time....seems like I've seen the advertisements for it. However, being that Martins split limb system was not their greatest invention ever, I would either look into either getting a new set of cups and limbs...the xrg model Rage was a heck of a good shooting bow..OR...take a look at the very nice 2003 lineup. I just ordered a Phantom II.

Tim


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

martin didn't use split limbs for long. I had an ocealot with split limbs, and they leaned alot ,I didn't have the bow long and sold it.martin makes quality bows but, i think they made a mistake in using split limbs, ialso think that is why they didn't use them long!


----------



## Zook (Aug 6, 2002)

I´m almost certain that I saw the splitlimb Rage in a ProSeries catalog from -97, so I don´t think you´ve got a custom...
And I agree with bbahunter, it was wise to drop the split limbs!


----------



## martinshootr (Nov 8, 2002)

Back40,
Martin did offer a split limb bow a few years back 1998 & 1999
There were two of them one was the split limb Rage the other 
was the split limb Pride.
Denton


----------

